# Worried about the band.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

As you may, or may not have noticed, I have not been posting  rants about my band as of late.

I finally gave up on my old band last September and joined a country band. We've been gigging lots and all 5 of us are dedicated to the band. Sure, we don't all get along all the time, but we come together for the gigs and have a good time and generally and genuinely enjoy each other's (and spouses) company.

Our lead singer recently lost his job and the job search may see him wind up moving. I'm positive he'd still make sure he can be in our area weekends for gigs though.

Our rhythm guitarist dropped an absolute bombshell baby-news email last night though. These 2 scenarios combined make me fear for the future.

On the bright side, as a bass player, I'll always have a gig. On the downside, this band, for once, is not much of a struggle.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Sounds pretty typical of my band life. Except normally lead singer hits on bassmans wife. Bass gets broke over his head, and we cant finish the gig..... I feel your pain.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> On the bright side, as a bass player, I'll always have a gig.


Amen. If I wasn't a bass player, I wouldn't be gigging at all. My current band situation is probably as good as it gets. No pressure and allot of fun. Even more so since our first gig together was very successful.

Lawrie


----------

